# Dividend VL Orchardgrass



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Reading through the Progressive Forage Grower, I tripped over an add for Dividend VL Orchardgrass. Advertised as a late maturity, leafy variety, I;m wondering if anybody has had any experience with it, especially in a warmer climate.

I'm always looking for a later variety, warmer temperature variety. Planning on putting in a new OG field this fall and this looks like it might have potential.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds as if it was developed for a companion grass for alfalfa....not only late maturing but a slower growth cycle.

Regards, Mike

https://www.uoguelph.ca/oac/news/dividend-vl-named-2014-seed-year


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't know about this one, but my experience with two other "late" varieties was they make beautiful leafy hay but you get what you get at first plant. Neither one overseeded for beans. Now benchmark overseeds well from my experience at my climate. Just my 1 cents worth. rick


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

hope to hear more about this variety


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well. Where is Cy on this one? I hope he can get it. I was hoping to plant that Crown Royal orchard grass again, but this may be a better option. Then again the price might suck, son it might be crown royal anyways. Nobody I've found can beat Cy on prices.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

sethd11 said:


> Well. Where is Cy on this one? I hope he can get it. I was hoping to plant that Crown Royal orchard grass again, but this may be a better option. Then again the price might suck, son it might be crown royal anyways. Nobody I've found can beat Cy on prices.


i'll check it out ASAP


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Cy


----------

